# FS: Tanks,Filters



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a 16"x16"x16" rimless cube tank with glass cover i used for three months then took the tank down .
SOLD



Rimless 10 gallon tank with the back glass painted white $10



Also have a 12 gallon curved glass rimless tank for $30

TopFin 40 hang on back filter with no media $5



Aqua Nova NBF-500 in tank filter BNB SOLD


******I can also do a PKG deal with the cube , In tank filter and a small submersable heater for $40 *****************

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Pictures uploaded.


----------



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

What's the lumens on that led light?

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Canadian731 said:


> What's the lumens on that led light?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I am not sure what the lumens on the bulb. Used it over the 10 gallon as low light planted. It grew green hygro and some other plants.


----------



## ScottD (Apr 18, 2014)

10g tank still available ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes the 10 gallon is still available.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Wood Added.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump .......................


----------



## jaymz (Jun 29, 2011)

wood with java fern still available??


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

jaymz said:


> wood with java fern still available??


Yes it is, I Pm'd you.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Added a PKg deal on the cube tank.


----------



## sejawe (Sep 28, 2013)

I could go for the java wood


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

sejawe said:


> I could go for the java wood


Pm'd ........


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Sold some and dropped a few prices


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump..........


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Added a 12 gallon curved glass rimless tank . I will get a picture in the next few days.


----------



## Taiko (Jul 9, 2010)

PM'd you about the cube aquarium.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Done ..........


----------

